# Einfamilienhaus - SAT-Anlage um zwei Anschlüsse erweitern



## Maddoc85 (5. März 2016)

*Einfamilienhaus - SAT-Anlage um zwei Anschlüsse erweitern*

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne meine SAT-Anlage um zwei Anschlüsse erweitern (für einen Fernseher mit Twin-Receiver in einem weiteren Raum). Der derzeitige Aufbau sieht wie folgt aus: Es geht um ein Einfamilienhaus, die SAT-Schüssel mit Anschlüssen für 4 Receiver ist außen an der Fassade unter dem Dach montiert. Von dort gehen die 4 SAT-Kabel durch die Wand in den Dachboden. Von dort sind sie direkt zu den jeweiligen SAT-Receivern verlegt. Zwei gehen ins Wohnzimmer im 1. Stock (Fernseher mit Twin-Receiver). Ein weiterer geht in einen anderen Raum im 1. Stock. Der 4. Anschluss geht in einen Raum im Erdgeschoss.

Ich möchte jetzt gerne in einem weiteren Raum im Erdgeschoss zwei zusätzlich SAT-Anschlüsse bekommen (für einen Fernseher mit dazugehörigem Twin-Receiver). Zu erwähnen ist dabei, dass ich mir vorstellen könnte, in diesem Raum auch mit einer Verbindung PC-Fernseher zu arbeiten (per HDMI, zB Blu Rays über PC abspielen mit Bildausgabe über Fernseher).

Wie sollte ich bei der Erweiterung der SAT-Anlage am besten vorgehen? Was brauche ich dazu? Ich habe ja auch überlegt ob ich zusätzlich als Ergänzung noch was mit IP-TV machen sollte, damit ich auf mobilen Geräten (zB Tablet) ggf. auch fernsehen könnte, evtl. im Zuge der SAT-Erweiterung auch gleich Mal ein Netzwerkkabel verlegen, wer weiß wofür es irgendwann gut ist . Aber erstens brauche ich dafür wohl ein schnelleres Internet und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass IP-TV in der Praxis dann wohl mit einigen Einschränkungen verbunden ist. Alleine schon wenn es um verschlüsselte Sender geht... Was denkt ihr darüber? Ich wohne in Österreich, das vielleicht noch zur Info.


----------



## clown44 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Einfamilienhaus - SAT-Anlage um zwei AnschlÃ¼sse erweitern*

Für eine Kostengünstige Erweiterung einer Sat-Anlage gibt es die Möglichkeit, entweder einen zweiten LNB anzubringen ( dafür gibt es entsprechende Halterungen ) oder den vorhandenen LNB gegen einen LNB für 8 Teilnehmer auszutauschen.

Hier 2 Beispiele:
LNB für 8 Teilnehmer:
OCTO LNB LNC 8 Teilnehmer Direkt FULL HD TV 3D 4K +: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Halterung für mehrere LNB's:
ALU-Schielhalter 3-fach, Universal Multifeedschiene: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Maddoc85 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Einfamilienhaus - SAT-Anlage um zwei Anschlüsse erweitern*

Jetzt nur mal angenommen ich möchte nicht bohren müssen: wäre zB diese Lösung eine vernünftige Alternative? dLAN(R) TV SAT Multituner Kit Powerline Adapter - devolo AG


----------



## derTino (6. März 2016)

*AW: Einfamilienhaus - SAT-Anlage um zwei Anschlüsse erweitern*

Die Lösung über die bestehenden Stromleitungen würde schon funktionieren. Aber ist eben einfach nur Mist. Ich zweifel sehr daran, dass da FHD vernünftig möglich ist.

Sollten in jedem Raum Datendosen sein, würde ich zu einem SAT Server raten.
http://www.triax-gmbh.de/FindProduct/ProductDetails.aspx?product={A157E356-951B-4864-866D-C8DADE9AEA2B}

An die Schüssel kommt dann ein Quattro-LNB, damit kannst du die bisherigen Leitungen nach draußen behalten. Drinnen verbaust du einen Multischalter: Kathrein EXR 158 Satelliten-ZF-Verteilsystem-Multischalter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die bisherigen Teilnehmer schließt du dann wie gewohnt an den Multischalter an, die neue Hardware wird dann via LAN versorgt. Entsprechender Empfänger vorausgesetzt. Hast dann zudem noch den Vorteil, dass du per WLAN überall schauen kannst.


----------



## Maddoc85 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Einfamilienhaus - SAT-Anlage um zwei Anschlüsse erweitern*



derTino schrieb:


> Die Lösung über die bestehenden Stromleitungen würde schon funktionieren. Aber ist eben einfach nur Mist. Ich zweifel sehr daran, dass da FHD vernünftig möglich ist.
> 
> Sollten in jedem Raum Datendosen sein, würde ich zu einem SAT Server raten.
> http://www.triax-gmbh.de/FindProduct/ProductDetails.aspx?product={A157E356-951B-4864-866D-C8DADE9AEA2B}
> ...



Ja diesen Zweifel hab ich auch. Ein SAT-Server würde sich sehr schwer realisieren lassen, dafür ist das Haus leider viel zu alt, die nötige Infrastruktur (Sprichwort Datendosen) ist dafür nicht vorhanden. Die naheliegendste Lösung ist wohl immer noch das gewöhnliche Koax-Kabel, aber es ist halt immer so eine Sache mit dem nachträglichen Bohren, man will ja keine Leitungen erwischen...


----------



## LukasGregor (8. März 2016)

*AW: Einfamilienhaus - SAT-Anlage um zwei Anschlüsse erweitern*

Einfach mal mit einem Leitungsdetektor schauen wo die Leitungen sind - wenn du schon bohrst kannst auch gleich noch Netzwerkkabel verlegen...mir macht das immer Spaß


----------

